# Nicolas Nasdaq E-mini Trading Journal



## nicolas (16 December 2004)

Purpose of this Journal:
1.To do,rather than think about doing.
2.To promote discipline

I am hoping that I will be able to improve my performance and enhance my personal discipline through writing this journal. Posting trades in a public forum will hold me to some type of discipline/standard and be more honest with myself.

Basically I use a fairly simple system based around the works by William Dunnigan (the author of New Blueprints for Gains in Stocks and Grains & One-Way Formula for Trading in Stocks and Commodities). Having tried many strategies I have found the one I am using now to be less stressful.

However details of my system will not be disclosed at this time since it took quite a lot of effort to have it proggrammed just like I wanted; but I promise I will post my entries and exits in advance.

(I would track my trades on a free webpage for you guys to look at.)
Here is the URL : http://www.darvasboxes.com

Hopefully this thread will be useful both to myself and those who read it.

Feel free to offer advice; to comment my positions, entry points and stop loss points. All constructive criticism is more than welcome!

P/S : I'm a man with very few words and English is not my mother tongue....so please don't expect too much from me (except for some few brief posts).


----------



## nicolas (16 December 2004)

*Change in Active Order for Dec 16, 2004*

Change Stop#1 from 1585.5 to 1622.5!


----------



## tech/a (16 December 2004)

Think everyone should do what your doing.
Particularly trading realtime.
Cant hide behind hindsite.

Hope your method brings consistant returns.

tech


----------



## nicolas (17 December 2004)

*Nicolas Nasdaq E-mini Trading Journal - 17/12/04*

The system stays flat after taking profits of +$560 on the closed out of the trade#1.

For trade#2;
I'll go long once 1642.0 is broken on the upside, enter short below 1585.5 and remain flat in between.


----------



## crashy (17 December 2004)

great idea.

this way we all get to learn from your mistakes. but be prepared, you have opened yourself up to serious criticism. 

End result though, you will become a good trader, faster than anyone will believe.

will watch with interest........


----------



## nicolas (18 December 2004)

*Week in Review - 17/12/04*

The system has enjoyed a great run in week ended 17/12/04, posted significant profits making +$560 per contract; after getting stopped out of a long position on Thursday.

The system is currently FLAT.


----------



## nicolas (18 December 2004)

Thanks tech/a & crashy!



> but be prepared, you have opened yourself up to serious criticism.



I am hoping that I will be able to receive the CONSTUCTIVE criticism and all constructive criticism is more than welcome! 

Best trading to all.


----------

